# TOTM November '09



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Send your entries to me I'm taking over. 1 entry per person first 10 accepted. Remember full tank shots only.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll send you one when I take a pic of it.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

:ENTERED: though I'll have to say, after one more month I'll be out of tanks to send in


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You can send in the same tank every month it doesnt matter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL or redo your tanks evety month!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

mines in


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Zakk said:


> LOL or redo your tanks evety month!


HAHA, a redesign of your tanks every month. The fish would always be so confused lol.


----------



## bitashhad (Nov 10, 2009)

I am glad to find your site - now I know what a good one looks like.
Very good topic to share with us. Great info.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

what the hell....


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I second blue_cray, aww hell no!


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

can i just post it here? coz im new and i dont know how to add images when sending messages


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ill try to get one in....


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Forget it, it's not going to happen. We'd have one day to vote and thats assuming we have enough entries which is doubtful.


----------

